#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct Admisions in BVP Pune

## Sachali

*About :* Bharati Vidyapeeth, which is the parent body of Bharati  Vidyapeeth Deemed University, is one of the largest networks of  educational institutions in India. It was established by Dr. Patangrao  Kadam in 1964 in Pune, with a focused objective of bringing about  intellectual awakening of people and for preparing manpower capable of  contributing effectively towards national development, particularly  economic development. Within a short span of 14 years this University  has established its reputation for academic excellence and research  nationally and internationally. 

*Branches*

B. Tech ChemicalB. Tech CivilB. Tech ComputerB. Tech ElectricalB. Tech ElectronicsB. Tech MechanicalB. Tech ProductionB. Tech ITB. Tech E & TCB. Tech Biomedical
*
Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota seats in BVP Pune" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) .


Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)*








  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in pune | Best Btech/BE colleges in pune IIT Madras 2012 admisions, Placement, Cutoff, Facilities, Hostels - DISCUSSIONS Mind Spark 2012 - College of Engineering Pune - Pune - Tech Fest Direct Admisions in Malwa Institute of Technology & Management Gwalior Direct admission in PUNE UNIVERSITY colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012

----------

